# The Furries Thread



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2015)

So, I started all this, time to end all this 
EVERYTHING FURRIES RELATED GOES HERE NOW


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 2, 2015)

Does this mean I can post furry pr0ns here? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Does this mean I can post furry pr0ns here? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yes

no, unless you want to be banned.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 2, 2015)

Fursuiters are gross


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 2, 2015)

What is a regular day like for a furry?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> What is a regular day like for a furry?


What do you think, do you really think vinny goes to work in a fur suit? Well, he lives in Quebec Canada, so maybe in a fur coat these day, but not in a fur suit


----------



## p1ngpongs cat (Dec 2, 2015)

Mad gay!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 2, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> What is a regular day like for a furry?


a regular day similar to humans


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> What is a regular day like for a furry?



They spend most of their days on the internet trolling for attention.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> What do you think, do you really think vinny goes to work in a fur suit? Well, he lives in Quebec Canada, so maybe in a fur coat these day, but not in a fur suit


What are you implying?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 2, 2015)

She has fur...


----------



## 101239 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## EarlAB (Dec 4, 2015)

THIS IS NOT NSFW! She's covered! XD


Spoiler: A random furry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2015)

Personnaly, it does, but not because I'm a furries, it's because I'm attracted to a lot of non-human sexy female such as Night Elves and Draenei


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 4, 2015)

No furry bois in this thread so far? I'm disappointed...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 4, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> No furry bois in this thread so far? I'm disappointed...


what?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 4, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what?



Yeeeees?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 4, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Yeeeees?


what do you want


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 4, 2015)

Bortz said:


> View attachment 31484


I wonder if I should get this as a t-shirt


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 4, 2015)

furfaggot signing in hello

also fursuits are trash and should be burned


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 4, 2015)

Author said:


> fursuits are trash and should be burned


That's one for my signature!


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 4, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> That's one for my signature!


<3<3<3<3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






my fursuit


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 4, 2015)

Relevant:


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> Relevant:


Relevent to this image too I guess:


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 5, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what do you want



You.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> You.


How about me?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How about me?



Sure, why not? <3


----------



## jDSX (Dec 5, 2015)

He wants you inside him


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 5, 2015)

Do they fuck in the suits?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)

jDSX said:


> He wants you inside him


Ok, let me join teh party


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 5, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> You.


sure why not


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## EarlAB (Dec 6, 2015)

You guys should move that to Furfling...


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2015)

@Rydian is missing this!


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 6, 2015)

I think that just turned me on. OH GOD. WHAT'S HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Does this mean I can post furry pr0ns here? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I'm surprised @Cherry Pie didn't ask that question.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> I'm surprised @Cherry Pie didn't ask that question.


You know who is more into that.


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd pop the Cherry.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> I'm surprised @Cherry Pie didn't ask that question.


I'm not into that


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> I think that just turned me on. OH GOD. WHAT'S HAPPENING!!!


welcome


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not into that


Oh...Well...Um...What are you into?..........OH GOD!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Oh...Well...Um...What are you into?..........OH GOD!


Ur mum m8


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

yoooo @Rydian where u at


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


MUST...STOP....BONER....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

what's a furry thread without nazi furries (i should have posted this first)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> what's a furry thread without nazi furries (i should have posted this first)


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> what's a furry thread without nazi furries (i should have posted this first)


NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN


9 9 9


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 9 9 9


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


>


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

more cancer


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> more cancer


Don't leak my special time with Vinny


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> more cancer


Me loves


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to dig deeper to find the real Shit


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm going to dig deeper to find the real Shit


Uh Oh.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler: too much shit, some's not as bad as others


































no more ive been digging far too lo n g


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

this thread is literal cringe cancer


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> this thread is literal cringe cancer



Shhhh... Don't feel left out... You can come too~


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 6, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Shhhh... Don't feel left out... You can cum too~


Haha u sed cum


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Shhhh... Don't feel left out... You can come too~


fuck off rapist


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> this thread is literal cringe cancer


Oh you should see the I must confess... thread.


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Oh you should see the I must confess... thread.


link


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> link


there's a search box

http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-must-confess.405077/


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> there's a search box
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-must-confess.405077/


shut up


thanks ian <3


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> shut up


no


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 6, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> no


dont ignore the last bit


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> dont ignore the last bit


i didn't but i have no response to it

ok

"you're welcome"


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 6, 2015)

Author said:


> fuck off rapist



Ouch, that hurt meh feels. 
(You do realize I never was serious right? )


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 7, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Ouch, that hurt meh feels.
> (You do realize I never was serious right? )


how about we do make-up sex?


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 7, 2015)

Can I join? I'm very hairy!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> Can I join? I'm very hairy!


I guess, if you take the literal definition of furry (covered in fur)


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 7, 2015)

Nope, just lots of ginger pubes and armpit hairs. It's like a jungle.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> Nope, just lots of ginger pubes and armpit hairs. It's like a jungle.


if you don't consider yourself furry in any sense then no

:>


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2016)

So, lets start this thread again with this :


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 6, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> So, lets start this thread again with this :


why did you bump this thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2016)

because it's the best thread ever made... so... why not?

BTW, you pushed this decision


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 6, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> because it's the best thread ever made... so... why not?
> 
> BTW, you pushed this decision


not really, it was at the top anyway and it's not spam so


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 6, 2016)

i watched a furry cringe compliation.









and there was a doll and a man cutted her legs and cutted the head and taped it to a cats body and fingered it...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> i watched a furry cringe compliation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you probably should've specified that it was a stuffed animal and not an actual cat
also it was a dog


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

Since the thread got bumped, can I post images of Tiny Kong?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2016)

go ahead, but no porn


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

Of course, I'm not gonna break any rules. :^)






actually screw it, the rest are either terrible or nsfw :^O


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2016)

I might be gay but this.... damn, I feel straight.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I might be gay but this.... damn, I feel straight.


it feels gr8 to be part of the bisexual master race


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> it feels gr8 to be part of the bisexual master race



No ty, dicks only.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

@Tomato Hentai looks at images like these


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> @Tomato Hentai looks at images like these


bubsy sent it to me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> bubsy sent it to me


U sure ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
you sent it in chat


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> U sure ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> you sent it in chat


yeah i sent it in the chat b/c bubsy sent it in the skype chat im in


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 7, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> So, lets start this thread again with this :


I don't feel like applauding furries for donating to research to help themselves


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> @Tomato Hentai looks at images like these


*IT'S TIME TO STOP*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *IT'S TIME TO STOP*


stap what


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> stap what


No weird fetish pics please, you're starting to slide into porn then you'll get wrecked by the big boys :^(


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2016)

*walks into topic sees the word Furries walks out*


----------



## Nyannurs (Feb 7, 2016)

im a furry but u guys are making me cringe i dont want to be in the fandom anymore


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 7, 2016)

since this thread got revived i will say...

Why every single fucking original character looks similiar to the others, they fucking have a lot of species to choose and all i fucking see are foxes, foxes, dogs, cats, foxes, wolves, foxes, dragons.... did i say foxes?

mother of b.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

THREAD TAKEN DOWN


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>





ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>


I saw this while  i was playing the trilogy!!!

How dare you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I saw this while  i was playing the trilogy!!!
> 
> How dare you.


Come on. I'm playing the trilogy to. the images arent THAT bad

they arent bad AT ALL


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Come on. I'm playing the trilogy to. the images arent THAT bad
> 
> they arent bad AT ALL


But now when i'm trying to beat case 4 ill be thinking of some furries.

I dont want some damn furries in my game


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> But now when i'm trying to beat case 4 ill be thinking of some furries.
> 
> I dont want some damn furries in my game


WHO CARES. FURRYS ARE LOVE FURRYS ARE LIFE


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> WHO CARES. FURRYS ARE LOVE FURRYS ARE LIFE


NOW YOUR MAKING ME THINK OF YIFF!

IM DONE! *slams door*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> NOW YOUR MAKING ME THINK OF YIFF!
> 
> IM DONE! *slams door*


Oh alos. Dont check CringeTV if you hate furry's so much


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Oh alos. Dont check CringeTV if you hate furry's so much


I did 30 seconds ago.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I did 30 seconds ago.


So... ENJOY..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://www.cytu.be/r/CringeTV
Furry TV


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I saw this while  i was playing the trilogy!!!
> 
> How dare you.


Hey I was too, and I liked the images


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 7, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> So, lets start this thread again with this :



Who needs Autism research? I have Autism and I function mostly fine. 



vayanui8 said:


> I don't feel like applauding furries for donating to research to help themselves



Actually, the "Furries are all Autistic" thing is wrong. The actual percentage is more like 4% or something close to that.

Also cool video that explains the Psyche of some Furries if you have a few minutes:


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 7, 2016)

*A RANDOM YOUTUBE COMMENT:
They smell like teenage body odor and the fur is fucked up I have met them. They will slowly over throw the government and enslave the rest of the humans we need to stop this and kill them while we still have the chance.*


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 7, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> *A RANDOM YOUTUBE COMMENT:
> They smell like teenage body odor and the fur is fucked up I have met them. They will slowly over throw the government and enslave the rest of the humans we need to stop this and kill them while we still have the chance.*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2016)

Man, Bortz was right, furries _are_ gross! Thanks to you guys, at least!  I mean WTF, why do some of you find furries attractive??? You all give me the willies!

EDIT: fyi, when you get the willies, you get a nervous, discomforting feel. Not.... you know....


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 7, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Man, Bortz was right, furries are gross! Thanks to you guys, at least!  I mean WTF, why do some of you find furries attractive??? You all give me the willies!


i could ask the same sbout guys and their precious nsfw non-existent anime girls

furries are better, except their fetishs


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> i could ask the same sbout guys and their precious nsfw non-existent anime girls
> 
> furries are better, except their fetishs


Eh. To be fair, furries > anime, I guess. I'll give you that. 

But still. It will forever all be gross to me.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 7, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Eh. To be fair, furries > anime, I guess. I'll give you that.
> 
> But still. It will forever all be gross to me.


well, they aren't that bad, its just, you know, the fetishs, just keep away from those and you will be almost ok.


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 7, 2016)

I like tentacles, but that's all.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

Apparently, I like gross things.

That's what my girlfriend says.


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 7, 2016)

@VinsCool likes spicy bunghole in each furpile.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

WUT WUT WUT.


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Apparently, I like gross things.
> 
> That's what my girlfriend says.


so do i


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 8, 2016)

Ew


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 8, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> Ew


what


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> what


Furries are gross


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 8, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> Furries are gross


then why are you here


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> then why are you here


idk


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Roxas is confused said:


> Furries are gross


Are you my girlfriend in deguise?


----------



## Roxas is confused (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Are you my girlfriend in deguise?


Nope


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll be your prison daddy, @VinsCool!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 8, 2016)

Furries are not gross. They are cute, people desguising in animal to play sexual rpg-like game, it's not gross, its cute... Btw, i'm not furries, but i lové furries adept


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> snip


lol i like your profile pic. Is it male or... what?


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

Well. I had to at least past by here.
I dont feel like doing my presentation page yet :V


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Well. I had to at least past by here.
> I dont feel like doing my presentation page yet :V


JUST DO IT


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> JUST DO IT


''Oh hey. I dont know shit about this website, that guy named VinsCool wanted me to come here. I'll probably just live under a box in the EotF and Prob' will never see any of you ever again. Kthxbye''


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> ''Oh hey. I dont know shit about this website, that guy named VinsCool wanted me to come here. I'll probably just live under a box in the EotF and Prob' will never see any of you ever again. Kthxbye''


Nooooooo! Stay with us please


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nooooooo! Stay with us please


 You do realise we are in the Edge of the forum. right?
:V Probably will build a shelter in this thread.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Well. I had to at least past by here.
> I dont feel like doing my presentation page yet :V


SO YOU CAME FOR YER HAXZ?


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

@VinsCool, bend over. I'll give you one hell of a "furry" check.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> You do realise we are in the Edge of the forum. right?
> :V Probably will build a shelter in this thread.



Hello, I see you are following me. Thanks.


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> SO YOU CAME FOR YER HAXZ?


 I CUM HERE FOR DEZ HEXS?!

DAFUK IS A SONIC?


----------



## Lucar (Feb 9, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> @VinsCool, bend over. I'll give you one hell of a "furry" check.



STAY THE FUCK AWAY EARL



Vhiny said:


> I CUM HERE FOR DEZ HEXS?!
> 
> DAFUK IS A SONIC?



SANIC HERRORES! EXACPES THE SITY?!!!!!!!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> I CUM HERE FOR DEZ HEXS?!
> 
> DAFUK IS A SONIC?


ur went 2 fezt bruh, i liek ur avatar did ya drew it¿


----------



## Lucar (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh god @EarlAB is following me now... 0_0

EDIT: And @DespyCL...


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Hello, I see you are following me. Thanks.


Vinscool said that if I dont follow you, he'll just shove a radish in my ear.
It would hurt. ; ^;


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

Sonic = Project X Love Potion Disaster.


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> ur went 2 fezt bruh, i liek ur avatar did ya drew it¿


Nuuh Braah. dis is unly the head.
Im hiding my booteh from Peeps who do surprise buttchecks.
You.
Never.
Know.


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

Also, Lucar, you may want to watch them jigglypuffs...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Vinscool said that if I dont follow you, he'll just shove a radish in my* butt.*
> It would hurt. ; ^;


Fixed.


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed.



No wait. Let me fix that.



Vhiny said:


> Vinscool said that if I dont follow you, he'll just shove a radish in my *Butt.*
> It would *Feel pretty amazing*. o vo



Fixed your fix. God dammit get it right >:V


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Nuuh Braah. dis is unly the head.
> Im hiding my booteh from Peeps who do surprise buttchecks.
> You.
> Never.
> Know.


oh god, but i dont search for booties


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> No wait. Let me fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed your fix. God dammit get it right >:V


I'm so sorry  I tried ok?


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> oh god, but i dont search for booties


Good. Moar for me~ :V


VinsCool said:


> I'm so sorry  I tried ok?


TRY HARDER >:V I WANA SEE YOUR VEIN POP OUT OF YOUR FOREHEAD.
Just dont poop. Okay?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Good. Moar for me~ :V
> 
> TRY HARDER >:V I WANA SEE YOUR VEIN POP OUT OF YOUR FOREHEAD.
> Just dont poop. Okay?


Like it's that simple


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Like it's that simple


It is. Just dont forget to squat often to make those butt muscle hard solid ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Never poop Again after that.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> Good. Moar for me~ :V


lol and i thought you were the passive one


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> It is. Just dont forget to squat often to make those butt muscle hard solid ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> Never poop Again after that.


Notes taken, thanks a lot


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

CHEEZITS ARE LOVE, CHEEZITS ARE LIFE.


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> lol and i thought you were the passive one


I fight for my Booty.



EarlAB said:


> CHEEZITS ARE LOVE, CHEEZITS ARE LIFE.


SUNCHIPS.
PRAISE DA CHIPS~


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Vhiny said:


> SUNCHIPS.
> PRAISE DA CHIPS~


SUNCHIPS ARE LOVE AND LIFE


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

NOOOOOOOO...CHEEZITS...I AM YOUR DADDY!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> NOOOOOOOO...CHEEZITS...I AM YOUR DADDY!


FOK YUU


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 9, 2016)

I AM DARTH DADDY 2 DAY!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> lol i like your profile pic. Is it male or... what?


well it's suppose to be a female lion with a mane since some lions who are female do have one.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 9, 2016)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> well it's suppose to be a female lion with a mane since some lions who are female do have one.


heh, i thought it was male because i cant find her breasts.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 9, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> heh, i thought it was male because i cant find her breasts.


i mean its suppose to be female. it may in fact be male. idk, i just really like this picture :^)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2016)

lot of female don't have breast (AA cup)


----------



## Lucar (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> snip


This picture reminds me....


----------



## jDSX (Feb 10, 2016)

Being a furry is bae


----------



## Vhiny (Feb 10, 2016)

Being a furry is life.
:B


----------



## Exavold (Feb 10, 2016)

Bortz said:


> View attachment 31484


----------

